# Saks MAC Holiday



## 72Cosmo (Aug 25, 2005)

On the boards at makeupalley lots of info was just posted on the holiday line at Saks.

//admin edit - scroll down for more information.


----------



## mia_forcier (Aug 25, 2005)

I saw that too.  Disney inspired TLCs?  That sounded a little odd...


----------



## midnightlouise (Aug 25, 2005)

I just saw that, too, and I'm so excited!! There is sooooo much that I want! Like all the minis, all those Disney TLCs....


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Whats the website to that?


----------



## Janice (Aug 25, 2005)

Taken from: marezx @ MUA

 Quote:

  The very lovely Sunny at Saks NYC let me pore over her winter/holiday catalogue today. No color names or release dates given except where noted, but this looks like all the upcoming collections.

2 face palettes (not sure if these are Saks exclusive or not) - Release date October 20:

Luxurious (teal) - So Elegant, Honeymood l/s, Blisfully Blue, Sketch, Jest, Sable e/s, Cubic blush, 213 and 316 SE brushes.

Indulgence (olive) - Lady Fabulous, Fetish l/s, Petalescent, Plum Dressing, Retrospeck, Greensmoke e/s, Mocha blush, 213 and 316 SE brushes.

Unnamed collection containing: 3 new lip gelees (gold, clearish, pale pink), 2 blushes/powders, some Fluidline repromotes, and 3 Glimmershimmers (new product), in what looked like a pink, peach, and bronze.

5 nailpolishes -- new? No color names, so unknown.

Brush kits: Envelope-shaped, with main body in silk-print and flap in faux-croc, with small tassel. Teal and fuchsia have 129, 219, 239, 266, and 316. The brushes in the olive set were labeled with the same numbers, but they looked to be the ones from the Tailormade Pinstripe set.

Mini lip kits: Same shape as brush kits, each containing 2 l/s, 1 lipglass, and 316SE brush. No names again, but it looked like the teal kit was neutrals, fuchsia was pinks, and olive was peaches.

Minis:

2 lipglass mini kits: one with 5 browns/neutrals, the other with 5 pinks/plums.

Pigment/glitter: 






4 Shadestick minis (a purple, a brown, a blue, and a green)

4 lip gelee minis, colors unknown

4 paint minis, colors unknown.

Eye/Lip palettes (squarish, in faux croc with embossed designs)- Release maybe 10/20 with face palettes:

Olive: Eyes: a mix of everything. Lips: Neutrals

Fuchsia: Eyes: Pink/Plum. Lips: Pinks

Teal: Eyes: Neutral/blue. Lips: Browns.

Viva Glam red palette: includes existing shades and the new Viva Glam VI. Couldn't tell from picture just what shade VGVI is.

5 Disney TLCs: gold, orange, peach, peachy pink, and pink, each with a different Disney character on the cap.

Lightful skin care: same as the Asian line? No info given, so not sure.

Anyway, sure looks like we're getting less and less for our money with the palettes. The shadows/lipsticks are small square pans now, not even the size of the ones in the Adorn palettes. But they're still sooo cute!

Anyone know names of palettes/colors? I think that info is coming later, at least according to Sunny.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 25, 2005)

I am all over the paint & lipgloss minis!


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

cute! whats a TLC?


----------



## agent_skullhead (Aug 25, 2005)

TLC=Tinted Lip Conditioner


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *agent_skullhead* 
_TLC=Tinted Lip Conditioner 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Thanks!


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

huh wow...those brush sets sound suspiciously like the ones that VV posted about, altho a lot less garish than described!! Sounds like Ill be asking for Saks presents this year!


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 25, 2005)

Yay! I love disney! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And mini shadesticks, i was thinking about if MAC would make those today while i was picking up MAC today! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 weird!


----------



## user2 (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_huh wow...those brush sets sound suspiciously like the ones that VV posted about, altho a lot less garish than described!! Sounds like Ill be asking for Saks presents this year!_

 
Finally somebody believes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Uhh Mini Shadesticks and Lipgelees?? Amazing!! Have to have them!

And yes now I'm definitely waiting for the Holiday brush kits!

AND VIVA GLAM VI!? I'm excited to hear who will promote them!
And Lightful!
Gosh thats so hard to afford


----------



## sassy*girl (Aug 25, 2005)

whoaaa! thank you for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 how exciting


----------



## PrettyKitty (Aug 25, 2005)

OH MY GOD!!!

Please, please, tell me that we can get a Pro discount on Holiday kits!! 

I want the mini shadesticks, mini lipgelees, mini paints (Maybe the new shades??)... and all those olive kits! 

Ha sh*t, I forgot that I lost my job. Need to find another job soon! (Well I have still one job, but it's not enough)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Aug 25, 2005)

THOES PALETTES ARE MINNEE ( and if they have a Daisy Duck TLC im gonna pee myself )

oh man i hope this isint just for saks - that means i will have to travel ALL THE WAY down to Chevy Chase, MD! 

thats like over the bridge and shit...


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 25, 2005)

Lo-Fi_Thriller said:
			
		

> THOES PALETTES ARE MINNEE ( and if they have a Daisy Duck TLC im gonna pee myself )
> 
> 
> On MUA they said Disney animals and one was DAISY DUCK, a fish, (NEMO)
> Rabbit,(THUMPER) and she couldn't remember the other one.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkmilk* 
_Whats the website to that?_

 
www.makeupalley.com


----------



## mrskloo (Aug 25, 2005)

Sounds very interesting.  

I think the only thing I'm interested in is Viva Glam VI.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Aug 25, 2005)

<--- Turn on my pacemaker please.. I'm gonna die.


----------



## Onederland (Aug 26, 2005)

HOLY CANOLI!!!


DISNEY TLCS?!?!? I NEED ALL OF THEMM!!!


i love disney like none other...


thank god im going to New York for christmas...


----------



## roxybc (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lo-Fi_Thriller* 
_"oh man i hope this isint just for saks - that means i will have to travel ALL THE WAY down to Chevy Chase, MD! 

thats like over the bridge and shit..."_

 

LMFAO!!!  "Over the bridge and shit!"


Crap Crap Crap!!  I have nooo $$$!!!  I'm gonna die, I NEED all that holiday stuff.  When does it come out again?  October?  I've got school to save up for and pay for.  How am I going to do this??


----------



## kristabella (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Viva_la_MAC_Girl* 
_<--- Turn on my pacemaker please.. I'm gonna die._

 
i feel the same way.


----------



## martygreene (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

  Please, please, tell me that we can get a Pro discount on Holiday kits!!  
 
Nope. At least, they have been non-discountable in the years past.


----------



## V2LUCKY (Aug 26, 2005)

OMG!!! I seriously can't wait for these new things. I LOVE LOVE LOVE Disney. My 2 fav things coming together I can't believe it. As I was reading it my niece thought I was about to have a heart attack with how excited I got.


----------



## FemmeNoir (Aug 26, 2005)

MACgasim.

My jaw actually dropped when I saw mini shadsticks. Wow.

The palettes seem like a poor value. I'm looking forward to VGVI. I hope someone has more info on this soon!


----------



## makeuplover (Aug 26, 2005)

ohh my..im gonna start saving now..its gonna be a really good christmas..i want all the minis and all the e/s palettes..woohoo cant wait.hehe...


----------



## banana (Aug 26, 2005)

I think I will go gaga over the mini sets.  Especially the paints, pigments and lip gelees (I still haven't bought one of these).  Now if only they made mini lustreglasses then it would be perfect.

Disney TLCs? Ummmmmmm ok.  I might get Thumper but I hope they can make these look cool.  Right now I can't picture how MAC and disney go together.


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 26, 2005)

Gotta gotta gotta get the mini shadesticks. Now, if they had a Hello Kitty TLC I'd be all over it!!
Hey! Just this morning I used my Saks Jet Black palette for the first time (bought off of a wonderful Specktrette). Beautiful!


----------



## leppy (Aug 26, 2005)

Ornamentalism is up in the color stories and you can see one of the brush bags in the pic, at least the top flap (mock-croc, fuschia) and a bit of the silk part barely. I'm all over the olive one!

Click the image in color stories so it opens up to the full size.


----------



## matthea (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm a Disney Freak too! I was married in Disneyworld and am heading back in a month. Both Disney and MAC always seem to make joint ventures with other great brands, so this was only natural...but Disney and cosmetics? That's a little weird (not that I'm complaining)


----------



## CWHF (Aug 26, 2005)

Darn it!!!  I was going on a no buy after Naturally Eccentric til my birthday in January since the VPs are permanent.  

I hope I already have at least 2 of the minishadesticks---that'll keep me from buying that and the lipgelees I'll probably cave for depending on the colors.  I hope it isn't just Saks tho because it will be a moot point for me since the one here doesn't sell MAC (at least last time I checked).


----------



## legaleagle (Aug 26, 2005)

*Wow!*

I love the mini-sets of lip gelees, paints, pigments, and the shadesticks.  I will try to get all of those.  My 8 year old daughter will love the Nemo TLC.  She loves MAC and the TLCs.


----------



## pink__grapefruit (Aug 26, 2005)

Does anyone have any idea if this is JUST at Saks, or every MAC store...

I NEED the disney TLC's, mini lipgelees, shadesticks, pigments and lipglasses <3 i am so excited!


----------



## kateisgreat (Aug 26, 2005)

cute pic matthea,
this collection especially the disney stuff sounds really good,
anyone know when it'll be released, i'll have to ebay it or get a us friend to cp it for me, damn living in canada lol


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 26, 2005)

Ehhhh well i;ll probably buy the palettes to keep my collection up to date.


----------



## sigwing (Aug 26, 2005)

Are the Saks palettes going to be different than ones like at Dillards or wherever?  And if they are, the site I go to look at Saks doesn't have makeup like MAC available to order online, so how could I go about buying any of it?  I think the girls at Dillards said they're getting stuff in in October, but I didn't ask details of what it all is because there was too much else happening closer in time that I needed to get.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Aug 26, 2005)

I think we'll probably get the Saks stuff here in Canda. We did last year, right? I thought that pink face palette from last year's holiday was a Saks thing, but we had it at The Bay here. And we got Tailormade, which was supposed to be a Nordstrom thing. We still seem to get a lot of those releases.

I'm not sure how I feel about this upcoming stuff. Personally, I REALLY wish they would stop putting glitter in the mini-pigments. I would probably buy them if it was 5 pigments, but 3 pigments & 2 glitters just doesn't seem worth it to me. Particularly when you consider that their pigments aren't even eye-safe-- what else am I supposed to do with turquoise glitter? I don't like coloured glitters on the body (aside from gold, silver, and pearlescent ones), I think it usually looks like dirt.

I'm somewhat annoyed the eye palettes keep shrinking, too. I passed on them last year and ended up regretting it, but I don't want to buy this year's if they are even smaller.


----------



## Shine (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *absolut_blonde* 
_I'm somewhat annoyed the eye palettes keep shrinking, too. I don't want to buy this year's if they are even smaller._

 
Same here! Does anyone remember how huge the eyeshadow palletes that came out w/Hollidazzle/ the Holiday collection in winter 2003. I have a Pink and Neutral eye shadow palette from this collection and I haven't even made a decent dent in any shade except one.


----------



## absolut_blonde (Aug 26, 2005)

Quote:

  Same here! Does anyone remember how huge the eyeshadow palletes that came out w/Hollidazzle/ the Holiday collection in winter 2003. I have a Pink and Neutral eye shadow palette from this collection and I haven't even made a decent dent in any shade except one.  
 
Yes! Or, better yet, what about the Eyes x 11 (11!!!) and Lips x 11? I think that was from 2002? I still have my Eyes x 11, I use it quite a bit and it's not even half-finished yet.


----------



## jadeangelx (Aug 26, 2005)

ugh, I guess I'm not buying the palettes AGAIN this year.  I was so disappointed in the smaller palletes last year.  And the palettes aren't even cheaper!  THey're the same pricing (and a few more)


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 26, 2005)

i can't even breathe right now.... this is to much... TOO MUCH!!!!!!! *faints*


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm annoyed that the palettes are getting smaller also. I have the 2003 palette and it's HUGE. But the thing is that people will buy them regardless. I wish they would do a palette with only VP's!!  I also agree about the pigments. I would buy them but I don't want the glitters either!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 1, 2005)

Disney TLC's? *pees pants*


----------



## learnin2live143 (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh gosh I want everything!! Do these only come out at Sak's or will I be able to buy at Nordstroms?? *Crosses fingers* I'm still new to MAC so I've never been around for Christmas time!


----------



## User20 (Sep 1, 2005)

Disney TLC's - OMG I was supposed to have a limit this year and this blows it!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Sep 1, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I want it all! Most of all the Disnet TLC's! I can't wait! Wish the release date was tomorrow.


----------



## Miss_MAC (Sep 1, 2005)

WOO im so excited i cant wait!! and if these are  SAKS exclusive thats ok..im always looking for an excuse to go to FRISCO!!


----------



## glassjaw326 (Sep 1, 2005)

my goodness anyone have an idea of what the whole collection would cost to get all together? i need to know how much to save up for this!!!


----------



## brooke (Sep 3, 2005)

so is this stuff saks holiday exclusive, or can i get this at any mac?


----------



## Jharna (Sep 3, 2005)

Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My first Spektra post!

I am really lemming some of this collection (luxurious pallette, mini lip kits, eye/lip palettes, disney TLCS) and i was wondering if anyone could give me an indication of costs? Is there normally standard pricing on holiday collections?

I have only made one MAC purchase before, the Pink Luella TLC and i adore it. Can't wait to start my MAC collection!


----------



## speakerpunk (Sep 4, 2005)

Does anyone else find that shadesticks dry out quickly...or is it just me


----------



## kiwicleopatra (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *speakerpunk* 
_Does anyone else find that shadesticks dry out quickly...or is it just me _

 
yes, I find they dry out quickly too.  But I just heat 'em up and they're as good as new


----------



## sincitylulu (Sep 4, 2005)

mini shadesticks coool I can't wait


----------



## Janice (Sep 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jharna* 
_Hi everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My first Spektra post!

I am really lemming some of this collection (luxurious pallette, mini lip kits, eye/lip palettes, disney TLCS) and i was wondering if anyone could give me an indication of costs? Is there normally standard pricing on holiday collections?

I have only made one MAC purchase before, the Pink Luella TLC and i adore it. Can't wait to start my MAC collection!_

 
Usually the palettes are $32 USD the TLC's will be the same as luella. HTHS 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome to Specktra & MAC!


----------



## Ms. Z (Sep 5, 2005)

*MAC Holiday 2005 & Tailormade*

Hello everyone!

This is my first time on this site, its actually my first time posting a message on any site.


I too saw the Holiday 2005 collection photos. The new collection is 
F-A-B-U-L-O-U-S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Save up your $ because you are going to want everything. 

Question? I purchased almost every item in the Tailormade collection, but have not used the eye palettes yet, I was thinking about returning them because I'm not sure about the colors. The brown in the Warm eyes set looks pretty dull, the only color that looks like it might appeal to me is "Woman of Means". Can anyone tell me what you think about these colors. Do you think they would look OK on an olive skin brown eyed woman.
ZLoves2Shop


----------



## Mandi2087 (Sep 6, 2005)

I am olive skinned with brown eyes and I absolutely LOVE that palette! But I really like a natural looking eye atleast for everyday use. But anyways, I haope you keep it and I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Can anybody say for sure that there will be a 190 brush in the Holiday brush sets??


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh and Zloves2Shop: Do you have any pics or can tell anything about it that hasn't been posted yet?


----------



## docmaria (Sep 6, 2005)

http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html

<drowns in drool>


----------



## leti (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html

<drowns in drool>_

 

wooooowww!!!!
gorgeous!!

is the first item the face palette??


----------



## vicuna1 (Sep 6, 2005)

OMG,OMG,OMG,OMG!!!! No way!! Doing a major pee pee dance after seeing those pictures!!!! I had waffled around and decided, "Nah. I'll pass on NE and the others. Just not excited." But no more! Love the theme!!! Love the colors!!!!

I must own every single one of those eye palettes. Whew! I don't smoke, but I need a cigarette right now!


----------



## matthea (Sep 6, 2005)

has anyone confirmed that we'll be getting these in Canada?


----------



## niecypiecy (Sep 6, 2005)

Great colors and very pretty cases!


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

OH...MY...FRICKIN...GOD!!!!

I haven't seen those pics!!!!! Nonono!


----------



## Lolita (Sep 6, 2005)

hmm in the second picture (after the face palette) there are 3 pump bottles on the very left... could those be the "glimmershimmers"? I wonder what they are? possibly a liquid highligher?

Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Sep 6, 2005)

Well that totally kills my lemming for the palettes! They're so small


----------



## kristabella (Sep 6, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *docmaria* 
_http://www.marisolrivera.com/wst_page7.html

<drowns in drool>_

 
god help me...

(or my credit card)


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Sep 6, 2005)

You know what by looking at the face palettes ( well the teal one ) they have the same identical casing as the pop beauty palettes, mac usually uses original and diffrent looking cases but that just totally sucks its the same identical case as pop beautys palettes, i'll still buy it because thoes eyeshadows and the blush


----------



## lah_knee (Sep 6, 2005)

OH WOW i definately need those saks exclusive lip gelees :O

oh and i definately want a brushset and all the eye palettes. omg im scared to see the gift sets WOW. my wallet will have no money for my poor boyfriends bday


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 6, 2005)

I want all the mini's.. WOOT!


----------



## user2 (Sep 6, 2005)

I am SO buying all of the lipgelees!!!


----------



## Buttercup (Sep 7, 2005)

The Marisol Rivera website doesn't work for me, does anyone have the pictures saved? I want to see!


----------

